# TAS Books for Dummies



## Nutso (22 Nov 2012)

Does anyone know if there is online training available in TAS Books?   Or a teaching manual/book?

I need a crash course asap!


----------



## DB74 (22 Nov 2012)

What do you want to know exactly?


----------



## Nutso (22 Nov 2012)

Em, where do I start!

I am entering accounts for a retail business but I have only used quickbooks before and TAS seems quite different.  I have a good grasp of the basics in accounting but I am confused by the layout of TAS.  At the moment I am getting purchase invoices up to date, which I have managed to figure out.

The accounts are a few months behind as the previous bookkeeper didn't finish them and they need everything up to date for the financial year end audit so time is of the essence.

I'm not sure how to enter credit notes or invoices in a different currency.
I'll also have to get the bank records/credit cards up to date and reconciled.
I will need to reconcile supplier balances to statements - is it possible to get a list of balances at a certain date etc.

If there was a book that I could look things up in, it would make things a lot easier.  I'm sure that I will figure things out, but it's taking a lot longer than usual because I'm learning as I go.


----------



## Nutso (22 Nov 2012)

Also - is it very important that the posting number is put on the invoice?  When I am entering invoices, the posting number doesn't show up while I am posting it, so I am going back to the purchase ledger 3-4-1 to print the report and get the posting number after I've entered all invoices for the month.  Am I missing something?


----------



## DB74 (22 Nov 2012)

Nutso said:


> I'm not sure how to enter credit notes or invoices in a different currency.



TBH I don't know how to do that

Are there that many FX transactions that you absolutely need to enter using a different currency?

If not then you should just decide on a FX rate for the year and then when you pay an invoice you might have a FX difference. Just write this off to the P&L a/c to a code called Profit/Loss on FX or similar




Nutso said:


> I'll also have to get the bank records/credit cards up to date and reconciled.



What is your problem here exactly?




Nutso said:


> I will need to reconcile supplier balances to statements - is it possible to get a list of balances at a certain date etc.



Go to 3-9-9 and change the date to todays date

Then when you run the Aged Creditors report 3-4-2 and choose the date it will give you the balances as at that date


----------



## DB74 (22 Nov 2012)

Nutso said:


> Also - is it very important that the posting number is put on the invoice?  When I am entering invoices, the posting number doesn't show up while I am posting it, so I am going back to the purchase ledger 3-4-1 to print the report and get the posting number after I've entered all invoices for the month.  Am I missing something?



I wouldn't consider that important personally.

However when entering invoices if you use the Quick Journal Entry 3-2-0 this will list all the invoices as you post them and you will be able to see each Ref No after you save the posting and then you can write that on the invoice before you start to enter the next one


----------



## Nutso (22 Nov 2012)

Thanks so much for this info - this is exactly the kind of thing I need.

That quick journal entry for invoices is so much better - I was going through 3-2-1.

Regarding the bank accounts - am I correct in saying 4-2-0 is the quick journal entry for the bank?  

I don't see a credit card option under bank accounts though.

There are not many FX transactions so it might make sense to do as you suggest.

Thanks again, this will make things a lot easier!


----------



## DB74 (22 Nov 2012)

Yes the 4-2-0 route is best for bank payments which are being made to someone who *has not* given you an invoice

If you are making a payment to someone who *has* issued you with an invoice then you will have to use the 3-5-2 route - Enter/Allocate Purchase Ledger payments. You have the option there of allocating the payment there and then (fine if it's easy to identify which invoices are being paid) or you can leave it and allocate it later. When you want to allocate the payment later you again go to 3-5-2 but leave the bank as 0-(Existing Payment) and just enter the Supplier Name. This should bring up a list of unallocated payments for that supplier and you can allocate away to your hearts' content then.

The reverse is true for sales/debtors obviously. Any receipt from someone who you haven't issued an invoice (say VAT refund) then just use the 4-2-0 option. Otherwise you will have to use the 2-5-1 route (Enter/Allocate Sales Ledger Receipts)

To enter a credit card you should go to 4-1-1 and click Add and enter the details of the new bank account. You then have to go to 1-1-1 and re-enter the information. I don't know why you have to do it twice but I can't find an easier way to do this. You may have the go the 1-1-1 route first before the 4-1-1 route but the system will let you know this, I just can't remember which comes first TBH.


----------



## Nutso (22 Nov 2012)

DB74,
Thanks so much for your time and effort in helping me today.  It's been of great assistance and I really appreciate it.


----------



## DB74 (22 Nov 2012)

No problem. For some reason SAGE insist on sticking the boot in when it comes to Tas Books and any sort of support at all. I have lost count of the number of times when I have had one single problem (often due a system error where it double-counts an invoice and then the creditors doesn't balance or something) and they won't fix it without a support contract which is something like €800+VAT. And this is for an error with their system, nothing to do with me at all.

Best of luck with it anyway


----------



## Lilly (30 May 2013)

*Tasbooks training*

Hi there. I stuck on Fixed assets in TASBooks. Is anyone who can help me or organize personal TASBooks trainings?


----------

